# Fische fressen Quappen



## Bebel (8. Apr. 2010)

Hallo

Nach der Freude, dass einige Quappen vom __ Grasfrosch geschlüpft sind, folgte gleich die Ernüchterung. Beim täglichen Rundgang konnte ich heute nur noch drei Quappen entdecken die im Schutz der Steine Algen knabbern.

Ich befürchte den Rest haben schon die Fische gefressen. Noch ist einiger Laich im Teich, mit noch nicht geschlüpften Quappen.

Hat es Sinn einigen Laich oder gerade geschlüpften Quappen in den Miniteich umzusiedeln? Dort leben nur einige andere Grasfrösche, möglicherweise __ Molche, allerdings sicherlich auch einige Libellenlarven oder andere Jäger.

Der Miniteich ist zur Zeit noch ordentlich grün, die Wasserlilien fangen gerade erst an zu wachsen. Haben die Quappen dort eine Chance?

LG Bebel


----------



## Digicat (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen Quappen*

Servus Bebel

Ich würde Natur, Natur sein lassen ... ist manchmal hart durchzukommen ...
Zumal du im Mini ja eh auch Laich hast ....

Ja, die Natur kann grausam sein ...


----------



## Bebel (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen Quappen*

Hallo Helmut

Im Miniteich ist kein Laich, dort halten sich die Grasfrösche zwar gerne auf und zwar den ganzen Sommer über, aber das liegt wohl daran das der Miniteich in ein sehr gut bewachsenes Steinbeet integriert ist, der "Igelausstieg" zum Sonnen einlädt und der ziemlich stark bewachsene Miniteich Schutz und Tarnung bietet. Zum Nachwuchs zeugen wandern die __ Frösche aber lieber zum großen Teich.

LG Bebel


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen Quappen*

Nabend,

ich würde einen Teil des Laiches retten und in den Minniteich umsiedeln.
Die Gefahr ist schon extrem groß, dass am Schluss gar kein Frosch durchkommt.



Digicat schrieb:


> Ich würde Natur, Natur sein lassen ... ist manchmal hart durchzukommen ...
> .



Die Fische wurden so gesehen ja auch nur eingesetzt und der Teich auch künstlich angelegt.
Kann man da eigentlich noch von direkter Natur (Naturbelassenheit) reden? 

Ich würds auf jeden Fall machen


----------



## sister_in_act (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen Quappen*

hallo

es genügt wenn du ein paar steine so schichtest, daß die kaulquappen sich verstecken können.sie kommen ohnehin nie alle durch-wär auch chaotisch bei hunderten fröschen am ende...
ich hatte übrigens vor jahren auch rettungsaktionen laich gestartet,. dann wurde der laich von pilz befallen.  obs am umsiedeln lag...

gruß ulla


----------



## Bebel (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen Quappen*

Hallo Ulla

Eigentlich gibt es am Teichrand jede Menge Steine, auch Minibuchten und sehr flache Stellen.

Trotzdem glaube ich, hat im letzten Jahr keiner vom Krötennachwuchs überlebt, ich habe nie gesehen das eine __ Quappe es bis zu dem Stadium, wo sie Beine kriegen, geschafft hätte. Auch kleine __ Kröten waren nie zu sehen.

Ich denke da sind allerdings nicht nur die Fische dran beteiligt, ich hatte im letzten Jahr jede Menge Libellenlarven im Teich außerdem auch __ Gelbrandkäfer, denen schmecken kleine Quappen ja auch.

LG Bebel.


----------



## Eugen (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen Quappen*

...und wenn sie es schaffen lauern am Rand die nächsten Räuber.
Amseln,Elstern,Krähen uam.

Trotzdem sind __ Kröten und __ Frösche nicht vom Aussterben bedroht.
Den Laich umsiedeln bringt gar nix.


----------



## Bebel (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen Quappen*

Hallo Eugen

Ok, ich werde das mit dem Umsiedeln lassen, wenn der Miniteich geeignet wäre, würden die __ Frösche ja gleich dort laichen.

Ist nur Schade, vor ein paar Tagen waren noch reichlich Quappen zu sehen, die sich im Schutze der Laichhüllen tummelten. 
 
Und es wurden immer mehr.
Zur Zeit sind eigentlich keine mehr zu sehen. Ich hoffe die haben sich nur gut versteckt und sind nicht alle gefressen worden.

Auch wenn Frösche und __ Kröten nicht vom Aussterben bedroht sind, habe ich sie doch sehr gerne in meinem Garten und würde mich freuen wenn für Nachwuchs gesorgt ist.

LG Bebel


----------



## flohkrebs (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen Quappen*

hallo!

Ich weiß nicht....
wie haben Forellen im Teich - und die werden kaum gefüttert, sondern ernähren sich hauptsächlich vom "Teichgetier".
Bis jetzt sind jedes Jahr etliche __ Frösche und __ Kröten durchgekommen...
Allerdings reduzieren die Forellen auch die Libellenlarven! Und ich hab eher die im Verdacht, dass sie Kaulquappen fressen 
- und die Wasserschlange!
Unser Teich ist aber auch sehr groß und hat viele Versteckmöglichkeiten, eventuell hilft das auch.

Ich "rette" regelmäßig sich paarende Frösche aus dem Abflußgerinne, sodaß sie ihren Laich im Teich abgeben - komisch, dass die überhaupt ins Abflußgerinne gehen - na ja....
Irgendwo hab ich doch mal gelesen, dass Kröten immer wieder dort ablaichen, wo sie selber aus dem Wasser gekommen sind - oder ist diese These inzwischen überholt??
oder gilt das für Frösche nicht??
(bei uns laichen Erdkröten und Grasfrösche)

kann das absolut verstehen, dass man Kaulquappen "haben" möchte - die sind ja sooo süß!!
Die __ Libellen und die Fische mag ich aber auch 

liebe Grüße!


----------

